# Who Or What Are The 10 Hermits?



## spnadmin (Apr 15, 2008)

Guru Arjan Dev has said this,

 ਦਸ ਬੈਰਾਗਨਿ ਆਗਿਆਕਾਰੀ ਤਬ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਜੋਗੀ ਥੀਏ ॥੨॥
dhas bairaagan aagiaakaaree thab niramal jogee thheeeae ||2||
When the ten hermits become obedient to the Lord, then I became an immaculate Yogi. ||2||

Ang 208

What do forum members think is meant by "the ten hermits" or dhas bairaagan? Is there a better translation? Many thanks for your understanding. 

The translation is by Dr. Sant Singh, and the source is  Search Gurbani: Gurbani Research Website


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 15, 2008)

What if hundreds of moons and thousands of suns rise in the sky;​For all this radiant light cannot dispel the inner darkness.​Upon closing our eyes we are in complete darkness within us. How can this bewildering darkness be dispelled? The outer light cannot help us. But every cloud, however dark and thick it may be, has a silver lining, because of the sun behind it. The dark clouds may come and go, but the sun is there all the time. We have, therefore, to develop the faculty to see the sun by piercing through the veil of darkness. All this is to be attained and accomplished by the Inner Eye. This is called Third Eye or Single Eye--"If thine eye be single, thy whole body shall be full of light." 
*This Light of the Self in us becomes manifest if we are able to control our mind and senses.* 



ਦਸ ਪਾਤਉ ਪੰਚ ਸੰਗੀਤਾ ਏਕੈ ਭੀਤਰਿ ਸਾਥੇ ॥
दस पातउ पंच संगीता एकै भीतरि साथे ॥
Ḏas pāṯa&shy;o pancẖ sangīṯā ėkai bẖīṯar sāthė.
*The ten senses are the dancing girls, and the five passions are the chorus; they sit together within the one body.*
*Guru Arjan Dev* - [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 15, 2008)

Nam Jap ji

:}{}{}:Nam Jap are you sure? There is at least one other possibility. I am not sure myself. Before we come to this final conclusion, Let's see what others have to say. 

Why would the senses be called 'hermits' ??????? This line is most baffling. And in spite of some of the research I have done ???????


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 15, 2008)

Aad Ji,

I provided the answer after exhaustive research on my part. I still feel it is the closest answer. If you read the following shabad these exact words are repeated:



ਅੰਧਕਾਰੁ ਮਿਟਿਓ ਤਿਹ ਤਨ ਤੇ ਗੁਰਿ ਸਬਦਿ ਦੀਪਕੁ ਪਰਗਾਸਾ ॥ 
अंधकारु मिटिओ तिह तन ते गुरि सबदि दीपकु परगासा ॥ 
Anḏẖkār miti&shy;o ṯih ṯan ṯė gur sabaḏ ḏīpak pargāsā. 
Darkness is dispelled from within that body, in which the Divine Light of the Guru's Shabad shines.


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 15, 2008)

The TEN senses are five organs of knowledge and five organs of actions.
These are:
1 ear,skin, eyes , tongue, Nose;
2 Hand,feet, mouth annus,regenerative organ
3. The five are the object of senses touch,sound,taste,smell atc....

Thus we have three combinations of five.
One can fit in the two combinations as per the context.


Regards. 
​


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 15, 2008)

Gauree, Fifth Mehl: 


I have brought the five disciples together, and they are now under the control of the one mind. XXXXXXXXXX

When the ten hermits become obedient to the Lord, then I became an immaculate Yogi. ||2|| ~~~~~~~

In the above shabad from which the ten hermits have been quoted would stand for the five Gyanindrian and the five Karmaindriyan.  

In the line marked as XXXXXXX it would mean the five passions kam,krodh,lobh,Moh and Ahankar. It is through the mind that these are controlled and subdued.

By controlling the mind the rest too are also controlled automatically and in the controlled stage they are harmless so far as the attainment of the Goal is concerned.;Hence these become like a hermit. This is correct interpretation.

[I have not explained the shabad I have put the things in correct perspective.]

Regards
​


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 15, 2008)

Nam Jap ji

Fateh! But also apologies. I did not mean to create exhaustion for you. But I appreciate your efforts nonetheless. :star::star::star::star::star:

This is a big puzzle -- but yes I do think you are VERY close. Still waiting though.





namjap said:


> Aad Ji,
> 
> I provided the answer after exhaustive research on my part. I still feel it is the closest answer. If you read the following shabad these exact words are repeated:
> 
> ...


----------



## stupidjassi (Apr 16, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> Guru Arjan Dev has said this,
> 
> ਦਸ ਬੈਰਾਗਨਿ ਆਗਿਆਕਾਰੀ ਤਬ ਨਿਰਮਲ ਜੋਗੀ ਥੀਏ ॥੨॥
> dhas bairaagan aagiaakaaree thab niramal jogee thheeeae ||2||
> ...




*I am sure 
So Here is the answer :-


*nau drvwjy kwieAw kotu hY dsvY gupqu rKIjY ]
 		no dharav*aa*j*ae* k*aa*e*i**aa* k*o*tt h*ai* dhasav*ai* g*u*path rakh*ee*j*ai* ||
_The fortress of the body has nine gates; the tenth gate is kept hidden.     (__948)


_vjwieAw vwjw paux nau duAwry prgtu kIey dsvw gupqu rKwieAw ]
 		vaj*aa*e*i**aa* v*aa*j*aa* po*u*n no dh*u**aa*r*ae* paragatt k*ee*e*ae* dhasav*aa* g*u*path rakh*aa*e*i**aa* ||
_He blew the breath of life into the musical instrument of the body, and revealed the nine doors; but He kept the Tenth Door hidden. (__922)


_*You can read about Dasam Dwar in here als (http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/spiritual-articles/8560-dasam-dwar.html)

But CAREFUL of the Hindu mythologies.



*


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 16, 2008)

Stupidjassi,

This is the understanding that I also have. It is related in a way to the control of the senses, but not exactly the same thing.

Nine are hermits because they are in a way contained in caves, orifices of the body. In our sadhana we bring them under control. The 10th hermit is also brought into control but it is not an organ of physical sense but a doorway to a greater sense.

Now that is my humble opinion of this. It will be interesting to see if the thread continues.

And thank you for the link for reference purposes. I had missed that. 

Guru Fateh!


----------



## spnadmin (May 6, 2008)

Posted by stupidjassji on another thread.

Nagree  ekai nayu darvaaje dhaavat varaj rahaayee. Trikutee shootai dasvaa dar khoolai  taa man kheevaa bhaayee: There are nine gates to the one city of the body; restrain your mind from escaping through them. When the knot of the three qualities of Maya is untied, then the Tenth Gate opens up, and the mind is intoxicated, O Siblings of Destiny (sggs 1124)

Another good reference.


----------



## Randip Singh (May 7, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> Gauree, Fifth Mehl:
> 
> 
> I have brought the five disciples together, and they are now under the control of the one mind. XXXXXXXXXX
> ...


 
Great analysis,.

I think this is correct, this shabad is a refernce to control of the senses.


----------



## stupidjassi (May 7, 2008)

Please IGnore this post. ITs in context to another Forum. (I dont know how it get posted here )
stupidjassi
P.S. I dont know how to delete this post anyways
-------------------------------------------------------------

hi aad0002
I agree with you also 
but the reason i realise that its nothing much to be in discussion.  Its about getting the expereicnce. I also put importance to expereince. Discussion is good for motivation but experience is our goal right. Now we are at stage when we need more experience and less discussion. 

But yeah i`ll continue participating in forums. and quest for the truth in Gurbani

thanks much for your reply anywyas
stupidjassi




aad0002 said:


> Stupidjassi,
> 
> This is the understanding that I also have. It is related in a way to the control of the senses, but not exactly the same thing.
> 
> ...


----------

